# Lindsay Lohan muss durch Familientherapie



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2010)

Lindsay Lohan muss durch Familientherapie
​ 
Lindsay Lohans Entzug in der Betty Ford Clinic in Kalifornien scheint bis jetzt wie nach dem Lehrbuch zu verlaufen. Es gibt positive Neuigkeiten: Stufe eins des Therapieprogramms habe Lilo erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht, so dass sie vom Haupthaus der Klinik in einen anderen Wohnblock umziehen durfte, in dem sie mehr Freiheiten genießt. Hier darf sie die Klinik mit einem Betreuer verlassen. Das Hauptaugenmerk der Therapie konzentriert sich darauf, clean zu bleiben. Allerdings stehe nun auch eine Familientherapie inklusive Sitzungen zu dritt an, was bei den Lohans nicht einfach werden dürfte. Mama Dina habe nur Zähne knirschend ihre Kooperation zugesagt. Lindsays Vater äußerte: „Ich hoffe, dass Dina den alten Kram außen vor lassen kann, damit wir die Familientherapie machen können.“ Unabhängig voneinander haben beide Elternteile erklärt, alles für Lindsays Wohlergehen tun zu wollen.
Lindsay scheint ihren Entzug extrem ernst zunehmen. Nach einer Zahn-Operation in der vergangenen Woche habe sie trotz großer Schmerzen sogar auf Schmerztabletten verzichtet. In der Vergangenheit hatte sie unter anderem auch Probleme mit Medikamentenabhängigkeit und Substanzmissbrauch.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

